
HSBC banks on blockchain to finesse forex trades - tareqak
https://www.ft.com/content/60d5a48c-17fa-11e9-9e64-d150b3105d21
======
ngcc_hk
Behind paywall. Do not even have a summary. Is it public or inter-bank or
inter-customer? Otherwise why blockchain not just an internal dB?

